# VB6 POST-Request/DateiUpload ohne Formular



## BlueDog (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe tutorials.de Gemeinde, eigtl hat mir euer Forum immer 
schon durch die vorhandenen Beiträge geholfen, aber jetzt stehe
ich echt mal voll im Wald, wie der Titel schon sagt möchte ich mit
VB6 einen POST Request ohne Formular absenden zwecks 
Dateiupload. (geht bei einem Upload ja leider nicht mit GET)

Um es mal darzustellen so würde es per GET aussehen: 
*http://server.de/upload.php?submit=Upload&file=c:\test.txt*

Da der Inhalt der Textdatei von der grösse her Variabel ist kommt eine
komplette Übertragung via GET nicht in Frage es soll schon ein Upload 
werden. Ich sitze nun auch schon rund 22 Stunden non Stop dran aber 
ich komme nicht vor und nicht zurück. Alle examples die ich gefunden 
habe waren entweder nicht funktionstüchtig oder ich habe sie und ihre
Anwendung leider nicht verstanden.

So nochmal zum besseren Verständniss der geplante Ablauf:
_*1. VB Programm erstellt den c:\test.txt mit Daten*_ (kein Problem)
*2. VB Programm sendet den POST Request zum PHP Doc* (absoluter Fehlschlag)
*3. PHP Doc speichert den test.txt auf dem Server* (kein Problem)

Beim Senden sollte nicht auf den standart Browser zurückgegriffen 
werden, es sollte only das VB Programm den Upload tätigen.

Ich hoffe hab das halbwegs verständlich erklärt was ich machen will und 
hoffentlich kann mir einer von euch VB Profis mal nen Tritt in die richtige 
Richtung geben.  Ich freue mich über jede/n Idee/Vorschlag


_PS: Ich bin VB Anfänger und seit ca 22 h am POST gebuchsel also 
bitte nicht böse sein wenn die Gross- und Kleinschreibung bzw die 
Rechtschreibung nicht immer hinhaut, Ich habe es aber versucht  ^^  _

cu BlueDog


----------



## DrSoong (23. Februar 2008)

Wenn du eine Datei per HTTP uploaden willst, würde das so gehen, wenn du aber FTP-Zugriff hast, empfehle ich den FTP-Upload.

Ansonsten könntest du ja ein WebBrowser-Control auf deiner Form einbinden, das Control verfügt über die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie dein normaler Browser (Upload über PHP-Seite).


Der Doc!


----------



## BlueDog (23. Februar 2008)

So bin wieder wach und frisch erholt.  Auf zum zweiten Anlauf.
Erstmal danke für deine Antwort DrSoong und gleich mal ein Lob
hinterher, in Sachen VB haben mir schon etliche deiner Postings 
hier im Board sehr weitergeholfen. Aber in diesem Fall leider nicht,
natürlich ist activevb.de mit eine meiner ersten Anlaufstellen ich 
habe den HTTP upload auch schon versucht, nur leider bekomme 
ich zb bei meinem Lycos Space nur den Framecode in einer msgbox
angezeigt bei anderen Freehostern hat mir immer das PHP Timeout
einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Ich bin mir nicht mal ganz
sicher was eigtl per post übergeben werden muss, der Pfad zur Datei 
oder der Inhalt. Auf anraten eines Freundes habe ich mir die Sache 
mal mit einem Netzwerksniffer angeschaut was passiert wenn ich die
Uploaddatei mit einem Formular ansteuer. In dem Fall war der Pfad 
zur Datei nicht zu finden lediglich der Inhalt tauchte im Logfile auf.

Zum FTP Upload das auch so eine Sache ich benutze Windows XP SP2.
Alle FTP Codes erstellen die Datei zwar auf dem FTP aber der Inhalt der
bleibt auf der Strecke. Selbst dieser Code im Original erstellt nur die Datei
ohne Inhalt. http://vb-helper.com/howto_ftp.html Ich habe diesen Code auch
Compiliert einem Freund zum Testen gegeben, Windows XP SP2 bei ihm 
ebenfalls nur Datei ohne Inhalt. Beim download kommt folgende Ansage:
_(hier erstellt es keine Datei)_


> Working
> Resolving Host
> Host Resolved
> Connecting
> ...



habe von einem coder auch versichert bekommen das folgender 
code bei ihm ohne probleme läuft: (an dieser stelle nochmal thx an Neo2k8)


> Private Sub Command1_Click()
> Dim a As String
> Dim b As String
> 
> ...


Erstellt eine Datei ohne Inhalt, Windows und logisch die
ganze VisualBasic Neuinstallation habe ich auch testhalber 
einmal gemacht. Ohne Erfolg das gleiche Problem.

Und eigentlich bin ich nicht so der hoffnungslose Fall 
Aber im moment kann ich nur mit der Kopf schütteln 
weil ich komme absolut nicht klar damit oO


----------

